

FCC Chairman Approves Dish Networks’s LTE Network - bane
http://bgr.com/2012/11/21/dish-network-lte-plan-fcc/

======
antidoh
If the FCC wanted to improve competition they could mandate sim cards for
phones. It's your phone that keeps you tied to a network.

